# Wash, wax, check tires, etc.



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Wash, wax, scrub roof and treat, check tires every trip. If it has a moving part or not the Outback is checked and fixed ASAP when something goes wrong. Pack wheel bearings once a year as well...


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Good advice. Also don't forget to examine all of the roof sealant for cracks, etc. several times a year. I also found that my a/c mounting bolts had worked loose when I was poking around. They're located under the ceiling cover inside. Check the sealant around the running lights too. One of mine on the front has been leaking and the fibreglass has a little delamination around it.


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Good point on the sealant. I do look at mine when i'm up top but all looks good for now.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

What type/brand of sealant are you using on the roof?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

It is dicor sealant made for rubber roofing. It came in a caulking tube.


----------

